# Cat vs V Tunnel



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I am in the market for a new boat, I am leaning towards Mosca but will soon take a week and drive down and check out Haynie, Transport, Shoalwater and Majek. I am wanting a boat to fish the shallows, stay dry and confortable to cross a choppy bay with out kidney damage. Your opinions are appreciated. I am looking for something around the 22' range. I have researched these companys some and familiar with a few of the boats, I just need advice on a Cat style or Tunnel V. I know some of the companys listed above sell both kinds. Thanks Again.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a Shoalwater Stealth and I am perfectly happy with it. I go offshore sometimes, but I mostly fish East Matty or Nueces Bay in Corpus. There is a Mosca in a lift down the canal from me in Sargent. I noticed that the gunnels bend (flex) in the lift where as my shoalwater does not do that. I am not saying its a big deal, but it would be a concern to me. One of my buddies has a Hanie Cat that I have ridden in, and I would say its a nice ride and relatively dry. For my needs, the T Vee is perfect. The only thing I would do different would be to go with the 21 footer. But since most of my time is spent fishing alone, it really hasnt been an issue to me...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I love my Mosca and there is only one thing negative that I'll say about it. It's got a 9' beam. That extra foot of width over other TV's makes it a little rough riding in our nasty chop at Matagorda. I still fear no wind, but I know what I'm getting into.
But if you fish out of your boat a bunch, you'll love the extra room that 9' provides.

Be glad to take you for a spin any time. I'm in 'Gorda nearly every weekend.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Do you need a wide load trailer permit to tow that rig around? I thought anything over 8'6"" in TX was considered oversized on the highway.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Mosca's are well-built and tough boats with lots of standard features that are options on other boats. I'll admit, the 9' beam is nice on the water, but kind of a pain driving down narrow roads. I don't know about the permit situation w/ my Mosca on the road, but I honestly don't think the trailer is any wider than some of ther flats boats. It's just the boats gunnels hang out over the fenders(just about in line with the edge), so maybe that's how they made it "street legal". The brands you listed are all good ones with proven track records, so I'd say you need to test drive a few and see which one fits your needs and comfort level. I own a Mosca, but I'm also friends with Donny and his brothers at Tran Boats. They build a GREAT product and excellent service before, during, and after the sale. Good luck in your search.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Do you need a wide load trailer permit to tow that rig around? I thought anything over 8'6"" in TX was considered oversized on the highway.


so far, they are letting boats by.........................my whaler is 10'2"


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

cat. smoother and still way skinny.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*CAT VS Tunnel*



g2outfitter said:


> I am in the market for a new boat, I am leaning towards Mosca but will soon take a week and drive down and check out Haynie, Transport, Shoalwater and Majek. I am wanting a boat to fish the shallows, stay dry and confortable to cross a choppy bay with out kidney damage. Your opinions are appreciated. I am looking for something around the 22' range. I have researched these companys some and familiar with a few of the boats, I just need advice on a Cat style or Tunnel V. I know some of the companys listed above sell both kinds. Thanks Again.


 

I can appreciate your question and it's a good one. CAT and Tunnel are worlds apart. I have had both along with other styles. Traditionally you will get more of a V or modified V boat with a tunnel... Although there are some Flat boats that are Kidney removers with tunnels as well. (If you cross rough water even every so often, stay away, there are too good of boats out there that go shallow where you don't have to give up on a good ride in rougher water) We now have the 23.4 Shoalwater CAT. I have NEVER been on a more stable boat. With essentially 2 hulls, this boat does very little rocking. When you jump on the boat from a dock, it does NOT budge (kind of weird almost) It feels like you hit bottom it's so stable, and I am 240lbs. I have yet to get wet, and this dude will go crazy shallow!!! I got up the other day in a foot with no issue at all (did not even do a donut) It just popped up with NO bow lift. Now it does have lower sides and you can get water coming over if anchored in really rough stuff, but in that case just anchor from the bow and problem solved. We have a 200 HO with a REV 4 and the hole shot will scare you and the top end is great (right around 50mph) I don't haul butt so no need for a bigger Gas guzzler. (It will cruise at 3600 rpm, at 38 mph, GREAT gas millage that way) The room (SQ footage is sick) on this boat is Killer. With a V boat you loose space as the bow tapers. This boat has a huge bow. We have a 3 1/2 foot wide tower on the front and still have tons of room on each side to stand. I was out before new years and the wind was around 35mph, this boat will cut across anything, and I had 4 adults and 2 young girls 3 and 5 on the boat and they were loving it. Weather sucked, but oh well. Here are some pics... Good luck in your venture and I assure you will enjoy what ever you get!!!!! 
Cheers Salt & Sol


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ought to look at the El Pescador 24 too. Skinny running, get up shallow, eats rough water and hell for stout tough. You can fish 4 guys all on the same side with no problems. Not fast compared to some of the other boats you're interested in though. Check 'em all out though, those are all good boats. If you are up Tiki way, give me a buzz and we can go for a spin in my El Pesc.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

there are alot of good boats out there today. research carefully and make sure it is for your home waters. if you want skinny..........don't forget to look at the shallowsport..............and think about resale value.............they hold really well............and you rarely see them for sale.................that says alot. yes im a little bias, i own one. flats boats are a whole different breed of boat as im discovering myself. its an awesome adventure!!. if you can.........go to the boat show right now!!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good thread


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a Blue Wave 22 Tunnel before I got the Tran Cat. The cat is much more efficient. The Blue Wave would top out about 37 with a 175 and the cat 47 with the same motor. Ride in rough water about the same. Cat is much more stable. What the cat will do shallow will scare you, and I like that I can stay on plane at 13-15 mph.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

The bad thing about Tunnel Vee hulls is they tetter totter from side to side to much when you walk around the boat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool Hand said:


> The bad thing about Tunnel Vee hulls is they tetter totter from side to side to much when you walk around the boat.


Not if they're 9 feet wide.

Cats lean the wrong way when you turn...kinda skivvs me out. I know they're fast, shallow, and pretty smooth though.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*cats lean the wrong way??*



Durtjunkee said:


> Not if they're 9 feet wide.
> 
> Cats lean the wrong way when you turn...kinda skivvs me out. I know they're fast, shallow, and pretty smooth though.


Not sure what you mean by this??? My 23 CAT leans into the turn, just like my other boats. It does slide a bit, but so did my last boat, 23 foot Majek Skiff (the old model that Johnny made one at a time) There might be other CATS that do something strange, but I have not been on all of them... could you explain what you mean by lean the wrong way??  So if you turn left, instead of the boat tilting with the left side down you say the right side is lower? If that is the case, What CAT did you get on??? thanks for the info, this makes me curious.

Cheers,
Salt & Sol


----------



## SPOT-CHASER3 (May 3, 2006)

I will also post a big endorsement of the Tran boats. I own a Cat, not the Transport. While they are both fine boats, I feel the Cat offers alot more versatility and stability in the hull design. Good luck in your search, it appears that you are going to be looking at some nice rigs.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Not if they're 9 feet wide.
> 
> Cats lean the wrong way when you turn...kinda skivvs me out. I know they're fast, shallow, and pretty smooth though.


Need to come ride with me one day Durtjunkee. I know what your saying because I have been on some cats that do that and make the pucker factor come out but my Haynie does not, it turns into the turns. I have also been on the Shoalwater 23 cat and it turned into the turn as well.

The 9 ft beam on the Mosca I had made it very stable for a V hull but like said before it would not be as smooth as some V's out there. My Haynie cat is dead solid when you jump in it on the water.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've owned a Transport 20, for 7 years now and think it is the most versatile boat I have owned and this is my fifth shallow draft boat.
It runs in 3/4 of a crab trap and gets up about knee deep over mud.
I mostly fish over mud so I cant say about sand......
It takes big bays really well but is no speed demon. I have a Yamaha 150 vmax.
I wouldnt know what else to have past this boat...........and I would like to get a new one but am afraid i wouldnt like it as well as a Transport.......A+ in my boat.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Salt&Sol said:


> Not sure what you mean by this??? My 23 CAT leans into the turn, just like my other boats. It does slide a bit, but so did my last boat, 23 foot Majek Skiff (the old model that Johnny made one at a time) There might be other CATS that do something strange, but I have not been on all of them... could you explain what you mean by lean the wrong way?? So if you turn left, instead of the boat tilting with the left side down you say the right side is lower? If that is the case, What CAT did you get on??? thanks for the info, this makes me curious.
> 
> Cheers,
> Salt & Sol


X2... My SVT leans into the turn like a V hull and it doesn't slide. I hear some cats do lean the wrong way in turn, but SVT does not. My cat is just as wide up at the bow as it is in back, so you have way more room on the front deck.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I ran a 22 shoal water legend for over 6 years and loved it,Then I rode in a cat. Sold the tunnel v and bought a cat hull (SCB).


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> The bad thing about Tunnel Vee hulls is they tetter totter from side to side to much when you walk around the boat.


Not the El Pescador either. The cathedral hull on the Gulf Coasts and original Tran Sport (Whaler banana boat hull) will 'teeter totter' some but they are also only 7.5' wide. The bigger and newer models from both builders are wider and consequently more stable.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had TV ,Cats , Flats ,Deep Vs and Whalers , GC, Dargel I have pro's and con's on every one my favorite is a jon boat :biggrin:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Nor will the 23' Explorer,*

or others like it.


Bird said:


> Not the El Pescador either. The cathedral hull on the Gulf Coasts and original Tran Sport (Whaler banana boat hull) will 'teeter totter' some but they are also only 7.5' wide. The bigger and newer models from both builders are wider and consequently more stable.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You have alot of thinking to do, but the number one thing you should be doing is riding in the boats on your list..

Also, you have to calculate costs and time of production. 

I have a Mosca currently and I absolutely love the boat. However, I have a new Haynie on order and the only reason i am getting out of the mosca is for the room to fish more since I guide in galveston..

The cats are going to offer you quite a few advantages.. More speed, More room for the most part and they ride on top of the water instead of going through it.

The only disadvantage to the mosca is the 9' beam.. and that has alot to do with the boat being so light....

I dont know what the time is for a complete Mosca now, but you can bet any of the boats if you order customer will take 3 to 5 months currently... Im expecting the timetable for Haynie's to be growing since at the Houston boat show there are people ALL over the Haynies.

If you have any specific questons about the mosca.. let me know.. and if your in the market, mine will be for sale come this weekend... 

Capt Thomas


----------



## probly.out.fishing (May 20, 2010)

go cat! dont exclude FlatsCat from your list


----------



## T-Bone27 (Apr 11, 2008)

I own a Mosca Cat. I have been completely happy with it. Runs shallow and does well crossing rough water. If you quarter the waves it will just walk across them. I have not been on most other cats so I cant say much about em. PM me if you have any questions about it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You can get a lot of opinions from people on the board. Lot of people love thier boat and how it fishes for them. 

We need "old Shoalwater-----" to post up. Think he has had bad luck with the 4 or 5 boats he bought in the last 6-7 years. He has taken a little grief on the board. Most think his hobby is boat buying and not fishing or boating. 

Make a spread sheet up on what boats you want to look at and each's features, size length, motor, COST and WARRANTY then go down and try each one for what you want it to do. 
Find a couple that you really like and look at the layout in depth to make sure it is what you need or want including any towers or poling platforms depending on where you fish. 

When you get down to a couple of good boats sit down discuss $ with each then go out for another demo to make sure the boat will do what you want it to do and see what is the best deal you can get for your money.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> The bad thing about Tunnel Vee hulls is they tetter totter from side to side to much when you walk around the boat.


I am 6 foot 5 and 325 pounds and my 19 Shoalwater Vee dont do that. As Paragod said, there is no one perfect boat for every application. Just decide first how much boat you need (how many will you usually fish), what will be the main location you will fish and most of all, how much are you willing to pay to the get there ? Then you can make appointments and go take a ride on the ones that interst you. If you want to ride in a V and see what it will do you can hitch a ride with me some weekday and I will be happy to take you fishing in it. Since I have no interest in selling boats, you might be less pressured with me and better able to evaluate the rig without a bunch of hype. I dont think my boat is perfect, but I can get anywhere I want to get to fish and do it VERY economically.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

For the money of the Mosca you can even throw the SCB Stingray Sport with a 175 Pro Xs into the mix as well. All the manufacturers make a great cat boat. Tran, haynie, Shoalwater, SCB, just pick your favorite.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone have experience in the Stoner Super Cat?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jim Martin said:


> I am 6 foot 5 and 325 pounds and my 19 Shoalwater Vee dont do that. As Paragod said, there is no one perfect boat for every application. Just decide first how much boat you need (how many will you usually fish), what will be the main location you will fish and most of all, how much are you willing to pay to the get there ? Then you can make appointments and go take a ride on the ones that interst you. If you want to ride in a V and see what it will do you can hitch a ride with me some weekday and I will be happy to take you fishing in it. Since I have no interest in selling boats, you might be less pressured with me and better able to evaluate the rig without a bunch of hype. I dont think my boat is perfect, but I can get anywhere I want to get to fish and do it VERY economically.


Lmao! ok ok guys...first just thought i missed something,but now i know ya'll are fibbing..lol I had three Shoalwater 19 ft tv's and they all did it i'm 6 foot and 174lbs.....and they did it when i was alone....


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jim Martin said:


> I extened the offer to demonstrate it, you can call me a liar or take me up on the offer.


I'm not calling you anything,thanks,but i don't need a demo like i said i just sold my 09 19 tv and had two others before that.Great boat i liked them,but they did tetter...:cheers:


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

IMHO would have to look at an S C B. Eric builds cutting edge boats, not just a cat hull but a hull actually built from a racing cat hull. The ride is outstanding as well as the speed and the fuel economy. When you look at his fit and finish it would be hard to find better, not to mention his attention to details when it comes to rigging. He is an avid fisherman and builds boats from that point of view with a boost of tech features.


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*23'Stoner Super Cat*

I have a 23' Stoner Supercat and love it. It will take a chop well and dosent soak you when you do it. The only thing that I was worried about was a 150 on a 23' boat but mine proved me wrong in all kind of ways. I have got it up in 12-15" of water with a mud bottom and ran across 8-10" with no problem at all. Now that's not taking a tape measure to it but I am very familliar with this area so I can come pretty close to the water depth. Overall I am very impressed with the Stoner Supercat and will hopefully be buying another one in the future. Thanks,


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Strikezone37, You hit the nail on the head. One thing you did not bring up is the price of a SCB,They are less than one might think. The one Eric built for me was 44k my budget was 50k. Boy i'm happy.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB is known for building custom, fully loaded, 300HP machines that can run into the $60K+ range.
What many do not realize is the SCB Stingray Sport w/ Mercury 175ProXS & Trailer will start around $43K. 
This set up is a potent combo that can get in and out of the shallow flats and back lakes, eat up the bay chop while keeping you dry, sip fuel, and still ring the speed bell at over 60MPH!




 Schedule your water test today.
SCB Factory
[email protected]
979 299-8172


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*F23 Tran Sport*

Here's another Tunnell-V to consider while your looking around.It's a Tran Sport F23.....Almost 24 foot long..8 1/2 ' beam...shallow draft...and lots of working/fishing space...plus, a good vee to smooth out the ride when it gets rough.


----------



## UnoMas (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been following this thread with great interest as I too have the same question. So far all I have read is what the cat style hulls do well. Is there anything they dont do well? What does the TV do better?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Salt&Sol said:


> Not sure what you mean by this??? My 23 CAT leans into the turn, just like my other boats. It does slide a bit, but so did my last boat, 23 foot Majek Skiff (the old model that Johnny made one at a time) There might be other CATS that do something strange, but I have not been on all of them... could you explain what you mean by lean the wrong way?? So if you turn left, instead of the boat tilting with the left side down you say the right side is lower? If that is the case, What CAT did you get on??? thanks for the info, this makes me curious.
> 
> Cheers,
> Salt & Sol


I have yet to ride in a 23' shoalwater cat...so I'm not doubting you at all.
In fact, as soon as I get a chance, I plan to take rides in a few of the new model cats...shoalwater, hayie, tran, dargel. I'd love to have a boat that does what the manufacturers are claiming.

My experience with other cats has always been that they to NOT lean into the turn as you describe. I've experienced them leaning the opposite direction...makes me feel like i'm getting thrown out. I never seem to have enough hands to hold on with. I've been in more than one that does this. Most recently an older model Shoalwater.

My TV's have always leaned into turns. When doing so, the result is a gravitational force that pushes your weight down, towards the deck, rather than away from it, as experienced when a boat leans the opposite direction of the turn.

Turn LEFT / lean LEFT = GOOD
Turn LEFT / lean RIGHT = BAD

Just my $.02.

Good luck with your decision. Test ride em all before you make up your mind!!!


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

UnoMas said:


> I have been following this thread with great interest as I too have the same question. So far all I have read is what the cat style hulls do well. Is there anything they dont do well? What does the TV do better?


I've had both the Shoalwater 19 cat and the 19 TV. The cat is a fantastic boat in chop, drifts well, lots of room. Does not take big chop and I guess this is due to not being able to span the waves like the longer boats

The TV limits your space up front because of the V. It is able to take the big chop better though. The TV doesn't drift worth a ***** and needs a little more water to get up in


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> I have yet to ride in a 23' shoalwater cat...so I'm not doubting you at all.
> In fact, as soon as I get a chance, I plan to take rides in a few of the new model cats...shoalwater, hayie, tran, dargel. I'd love to have a boat that does what the manufacturers are claiming.
> 
> My experience with other cats has always been that they to NOT lean into the turn as you describe. I've experienced them leaning the opposite direction...makes me feel like i'm getting thrown out. I never seem to have enough hands to hold on with. I've been in more than one that does this. Most recently an older model Shoalwater.
> ...


OK, that sounds pretty **** scary!!! I have only been in the newer CATS... They all turn in to the turn. I see what you are saying, and yeah, that would not be safe feeling at ALL. Thanks for the info


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I owned a shoalwater 21tv over 6years and loved it but at low speeds it turned left/leaned right. What no one has brought up yet is if you run a TV you better wear a kill switch lanyard it will help out when you swap ends,and tell all your passengers to wear lift vest.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*That is good advice Shooks.*

I'm a 23' Explorer owner, and have learned how important attention to speed and motor position is on the turn. In addition, to not increasing power in a turn. I think the key to safety, in addition to your points, is to not let the boat lean too much, thus keeping the tunnel full. When the hull is leaned to much, it appears the water drops out of the tunnel and is prone to sliding sideways. I've gone out by myself and taken hard turns while powering and learned when it can be expected to slide or "swap ends". Since learning what I can expect in such a situation I have not had a problem and have learned the limits I have to stay within. The first time my hull swapped ends was on it's maiden voyage when I was trying to learn how it would perform. Needless to say it was a surprise, and almost a catastrophe, but fortunately we, my wife and me escaped unharmed. Boats like anything else have their limitation, we just need to become very familiar with what we own and take the necessary precautions to avoid injury to others and ourselves.



shooks said:


> I owned a shoalwater 21tv over 6years and loved it but at low speeds it turned left/leaned right. What no one has brought up yet is if you run a TV you better wear a kill switch lanyard it will help out when you swap ends,and tell all your passengers to wear lift vest.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

fishnstringer said:


> I'm a 23' Explorer owner, and have learned how important attention to speed and motor position is on the turn. In addition, to not increasing power in a turn. I think the key to safety, in addition to your points, is to not let the boat lean too much, thus keeping the tunnel full. When the hull is leaned to much, it appears the water drops out of the tunnel and is prone to sliding sideways. I've gone out by myself and taken hard turns while powering and learned when it can be expected to slide or "swap ends". Since learning what I can expect in such a situation I have not had a problem and have learned the limits I have to stay within. The first time my hull swapped ends was on it's maiden voyage when I was trying to learn how it would perform. Needless to say it was a surprise, and almost a catastrophe, but fortunately we, my wife and me escaped unharmed. Boats like anything else have their limitation, we just need to become very familiar with what we own and take the necessary precautions to avoid injury to others and ourselves.


Very well said.

Knock on wood....after 6 years and 2 TV's, I have yet to experience one of mine swapping ends. But I've always known that it can happen, and payed very close attention to what's going on with the boat at all times.

TV's aren't the only boats that will do this. I know of one cat and one Shallowsport that have done the same thing. Both threw out passengers, and luckily noone was seriously injured in either account. Turning at a high rate of speed with the motor jacked way up in the tunnel on ANY boat is a bad thing. With no rudder in the water, if the nose catches the water in a turn, that boat is going around....no matter which hull you're running.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

more good stuff on this thread.


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

This IS a great thread i have been considering a cat over my 21TV for a few months now. The thing I am still uncertain about is the chop performance on the cat. I do half back lakes and half open bay pretty evenly. My TV handles the bay chop pretty good but i can not get into all the back lakes i want. Can someone comment on the performance of a 20' cat over 20' tv on big chop? Also is this "great performance" with the cats only relevant on the newer models for example 2008 and newer? I am even considering getting a flats or jon boat as a second for when i hit the lakes.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*CAT in chop*



Jer_ry said:


> This IS a great thread i have been considering a cat over my 21TV for a few months now. The thing I am still uncertain about is the chop performance on the cat. I do half back lakes and half open bay pretty evenly. My TV handles the bay chop pretty good but i can not get into all the back lakes i want. Can someone comment on the performance of a 20' cat over 20' tv on big chop? Also is this "great performance" with the cats only relevant on the newer models for example 2008 and newer? I am even considering getting a flats or jon boat as a second for when i hit the lakes.


I know from our expereince that the 23 CAT will eat chop!!!! It is outstanding in Hauling ***** in serious chop, the faster you go, the smoother it gets. BUT, ours is a 23. We do noeed to get some 21 CAT owners to chime in... That will get you what you need. The 23 eats up chop better than the 21. The 21 also does a heck of a job eating chop!! My expereince is Shoalwater CATS.... I promise you would happy as heck with the shallow and deeper water performance of the CATS... get on one!!! The 21 has pretty much the same front, the 2 hulls just dont come out as far. Here is a pic of the 23 front


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

You can get everyone's opinion on what style is better but the only thing that really matters is what you like the best. I have ridden in several cat boats that people claimed ate up the rough stuff but I was not impressed (neither was my back and knees after the day)...maybe their definition of "rough" is different than mine.

I know people don't like my JH Performance because of the low sides...to each his own and that doesn't bother me a single bit. My point is this I won't say the brand names of the boat because it was only my opinion and one of the owners loves his and the other does as well - just not in the rough stuff...It is a lot of money you are fixing to spend and I would go ride them in the nastiest stuff you can find....they all ride good on the calm days. When you find the one that is the most comfortable to you...buy it regardless of what anyone else thinks.

I have not met one person that didn't think the ride of the JH was smooth and dry. Good luck in your decision and be sure to post plenty of pics.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I have an "04 TranCat 210V which is 20'4" and am very pleased with the shallow water performance, as well as the rough choppy water performance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

scb factory said:


> SCB is known for building custom, fully loaded, 300HP machines that can run into the $60K+ range.
> What many do not realize is the SCB Stingray Sport w/ Mercury 175ProXS & Trailer will start around $43K.
> This set up is a potent combo that can get in and out of the shallow flats and back lakes, eat up the bay chop while keeping you dry, sip fuel, and still ring the speed bell at over 60MPH!
> 
> ...


X2 Nice boat. About the same as a 23 Shoalwater Cat and that standard Stingray Sport comes with a list of amenities. Just add a GPS and you're ready to roll. I will never own a tunnel Vee. The many cats out today perform better than most Tunnel Vees out there and you don't give up much, if any, ride quality and you can go shallower and get up shallower than any of them. The cat's Pros far outweigh the Cons.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> You can get everyone's opinion on what style is better but the only thing that really matters is what you like the best. I have ridden in several cat boats that people claimed ate up the rough stuff but I was not impressed (neither was my back and knees after the day)...*maybe their definition of "rough" is different than mine.*
> 
> I know people don't like my JH Performance because of the low sides...to each his own and that doesn't bother me a single bit. My point is this I won't say the brand names of the boat because it was only my opinion and one of the owners loves his and the other does as well - just not in the rough stuff...It is a lot of money you are fixing to spend and I would go ride them in the nastiest stuff you can find....they all ride good on the calm days. When you find the one that is the most comfortable to you...buy it regardless of what anyone else thinks.
> 
> I have not met one person that didn't think the ride of the JH was smooth and dry. Good luck in your decision and be sure to post plenty of pics.


Spots just summed it all up...


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Another function might be the person operating the boat. Cats and TV's are MILES apart.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

If a boat swaps end on you in a turn that is the drivers fault. Everyone should know how much their boat will take. What gets my attention is if the boats shear. You can't control that. You just have to know when it is going to happen. 

A thing to remember also is some boats like taking waves at certain angles. There are a lot of boats out there that love going dead into them but are dangerous if you don't know what you are doing going with them.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool Hand said:


> The bad thing about Tunnel Vee hulls is they tetter totter from side to side to much when you walk around the boat.


I hear those Shoalwater cats are a likely to overheat unless you put a mercury xs on them. I never did care for them, Haynie and Tran are better design and finish in my opinion. I couldn't stand to listen to a buzzer going off all day


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Bird said:


> Ought to look at the El Pescador 24 too. Skinny running, get up shallow, eats rough water and hell for stout tough. You can fish 4 guys all on the same side with no problems. Not fast compared to some of the other boats you're interested in though. Check 'em all out though, those are all good boats. If you are up Tiki way, give me a buzz and we can go for a spin in my El Pesc.


I have heard that the el pescador tends to dig in alot in chop


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I can see these cats eating up bay chop like I see often in EMB and such but am I correct to assume that TV's take big open bay chop better than cats? After reading through all of this I am still not sure what to think! LOL! I always thought I wanted a V now I'm thinking maybe a cat would not be so bad! Killing me!


----------



## Brewsey (Aug 18, 2010)

Everyone needs to realize (or remember from experience) the ride is always smoother to the helmsman than the others. Seems having hold of that steering wheel just seems to make things smoother at times?


----------



## DBL_TRBL (Jul 16, 2010)

Really need to ride in different boats and determine for yourself, then make your own *OPINION.* Thats my opinion!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

scoresman said:


> I hear those Shoalwater cats are a likely to overheat unless you put a mercury xs on them. I never did care for them, Haynie and Tran are better design and finish in my opinion. I couldn't stand to listen to a buzzer going off all day


Dont believe everything you hear... In the 3 years I have owned a Shoalwater cat rigged with an E-Tec, I've never heard the buzzer. I can promise you that it's been through some very skinny water for extended periods of time while making long runs more than I care to admit.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've owned three tunnel V's in a row, a flat bottom before those, and for the first time going to a Big Cat.....Haynie 24 .
I think this is the boat for me after my test drives and other folks I know's feedback to me.
Both will take big chop well and both will go pretty shallow but the Cat will go real shallow..........But my Shoalwater Stealth 19 went real shallow as well. Shallower than my Transport 20. But to date my Transport 20 was the most versatile boat I've owned...........I hope my new Cat changes those thoughts.
I havent recieved my Cat yet but will in a couple of more weeks and the real testing will start, after motor breakin ofcourse..


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> I've owned three tunnel V's in a row, a flat bottom before those, and for the first time going to a Big Cat.....Haynie 24 .
> I think this is the boat for me after my test drives and other folks I know's feedback to me.
> Both will take big chop well and both will go pretty shallow but the Cat will go real shallow..........But my Shoalwater Stealth 19 went real shallow as well. Shallower than my Transport 20. But to date my Transport 20 was the most versatile boat I've owned...........I hope my new Cat changes those thoughts.
> I havent recieved my Cat yet but will in a couple of more weeks and the real testing will start, after motor breakin ofcourse..


i have a question for you, not bashing your brand, just an educational question. i have been watching those haynies launch lately and the last 3 23' + boats have flooded the rear deck when put in reverse with the JP in the low position. is this a normal trait?.......just inquiring. the stearns did not submerge, its the prop backwash thats coming up from under the JP and washing over the rear deck.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Once you go CAT, you will never go back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im all about nice boats, but Im gonna tell you guys this now..

The Haynie 24 WILL Change what you can do in a boat!!!!!!!!!

I loved my Mosca, and cried to see her go.... But OBK is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

pipeliner345 said:


> i have a question for you, not bashing your brand, just an educational question. i have been watching those haynies launch lately and the last 3 23' + boats have flooded the rear deck when put in reverse with the JP in the low position. is this a normal trait?.......just inquiring. the stearns did not submerge, its the prop backwash thats coming up from under the JP and washing over the rear deck.


My transport would do that if I hit reverse too hard.
But that was a rare moment.
When I launched the Haynie Cat I test drove, it didnt do that.
But we backed it up like I would normally and no water came over the transom.
So, time will tell....I dont think its the boat but the design.
If the motor is high enough it cant push all that water under the boat so it comes up and over, if your trying to power it off of a trailer.
Guess I'll find out cuz its out of the mold and I'm headed to seadrift to check it out today..........no turning back now.


----------



## scoresman (Apr 22, 2011)

Redfishr said:


> My transport would do that if I hit reverse too hard.
> But that was a rare moment.
> When I launched the Haynie Cat I test drove, it didnt do that.
> But we backed it up like I would normally and no water came over the transom.
> ...


If water coming over the transom bothers you then for sure do not buy a Shoalwater


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You can get about as many opinions on boats as you can on what is the best kayak for me. 

Go try before you buy. 

Everyone here thinks their boat is the best there is and that is true for them and their needs. 

I have a Baby Cat and that is the best for me and what I want and expect out of my bay boat.

You have to get some ideas and go fig out what is best for you and your family.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Redfishr said:


> My transport would do that if I hit reverse too hard.
> But that was a rare moment.
> When I launched the Haynie Cat I test drove, it didnt do that.
> But we backed it up like I would normally and no water came over the transom.
> ...


JIM D is right on the spot. i was just curious about that. i have seen the shoallies do it a lot too. my boat aint got enough reverse to do that and it sits way higher in the water than both of those boats. its all forward. every boat has is quirks including mine. i love the boat for my needs but i HATE!! my throttle. im taking it back in again. it has a terrible hard spot in it and its VERY irritating.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*WOW*



scoresman said:


> If water coming over the transom bothers you then for sure do not buy a Shoalwater


Shoalwater must have done something personal to you!! This is your second bash in one thread. If I throw my 200 Etech that has yet to over heat into reverse and throttle hard, yeah I will get water, But Since I know what the heck I am doing that never happens. Do you have any postings of possitive words, just asking, its Friday and I am in a good mood, just looking for happy thoughs... Start an I hate Shoalwater thread, I am sure you would have some folks you could banter with...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I must admit, even the greatest well designed fit and finished cat boat in the world, a Desperado , which I own... can throw a flood of water over the transom when throttling hard in reverse if the boat is stuck like on the beach or something.. haven't tried it while free floating but I am sure it can do it then also..


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Desparado*



InfamousJ said:


> I must admit, even the greatest well designed fit and finished cat boat in the world, a Desperado , which I own... can throw a flood of water over the transom when throttling hard in reverse if the boat is stuck like on the beach or something.. haven't tried it while free floating but I am sure it can do it then also..


InfamousJ, send me some pics of your boat again!! How are you liking your boat? It sure does look like if you wanted on a good day you could take it out the jetties and not worry about that bow taking a nose dive... I think you are right, all CATS will push water over the back if you juice your reverse enough, heck I did it on our last boat, 23 foot Majek skiff, same issue if I hit the throttle too hard.. Cheers


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

scoresman said:


> If water coming over the transom bothers you then for sure do not buy a Shoalwater


BTW I was just giving you hard time!! just like you give SW a hard time..Cheers!! :brew2:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Salt&Sol said:


> InfamousJ, send me some pics of your boat again!! How are you liking your boat? It sure does look like if you wanted on a good day you could take it out the jetties and not worry about that bow taking a nose dive... I think you are right, all CATS will push water over the back if you juice your reverse enough, heck I did it on our last boat, 23 foot Majek skiff, same issue if I hit the throttle too hard.. Cheers

















I like it alot so far.. handles some bad water very well with wife and small kids in the boat. You also have a beautiful boat. I just liked alot of the unique design features the D had over the rest. It does have some challenges for a guy like me that jumps out of the boat all the time. i was used to the low sides on my Shoalwater Laguna, Mowdy's, etc... but am getting used to it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3259165&postcount=11

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3262053&postcount=21


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh yeah, notice those nice fiberglass solid built flush mounted lids


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> oh yeah, notice those nice fiberglass solid built flush mounted lids


Do they make a liner or caped hull?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Transport svt cat is awesome


----------

